# ukc and game lines



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

i wanted to make sure before giving my friend the wrong answer.are there any game lines in the ukc?


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

absolutely....just depends how far back you wanna go. my Maiden has ancestors that are gamebred OFRN, but you gotta go back many many generations. thats her in my avatar


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

woody d said:


> absolutely....just depends how far back you wanna go. my Maiden has ancestors that are gamebred OFRN, but you gotta go back many generations. thats her in my avatar


I think they mean up close game dogs, as in gamebred or immediate gamelines. Other wise all UKC and AKC dogs have game lines if you go far enough back. Then that'd really be a no because all Pit Bulls go back to game dogs far enough back.

Yes there is a small minority of dogs down from game lines with winners not too far back like 2nd or 3rd gen. I know Shady Ridge Kennels competed in UKC and with their dog that was game bred and I thought I saw them post on this forum once. There was actually some people who maintain *game* OFRN and Colby lines under UKC register not too long ago. There are a few here and there but most no longer use it, they stick with ADBA since that is what most game bred dogs are now registered with as there isn't a reason for them to reg. with UKC really. They'd have to start single registering back for show purposes and it'd really depend on the judge of if a original Pit type will place or not.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

thats a major factor,the judge,and his/her willingness to look favorably on a game bred dog. i wont name names, but i know a hobby breeder with a semi successful UKC registered strain of dogs w/game stock 3 & 4 generations back, so ???? i wouldnt call the dogs gamebred necessarily, but they do look and act the part. thats why i mentioned looking back a few gens. btw, i was just using my dog as an example cuz it came right off the top of my head.


----------

